# ******** on your mobile



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

used my Samsung E900 to surf the forum and its pretty good. able to browse each thread fine, but unable to log in and post.

just thought i'd let you know :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You need to get yourself a K800i, can log in and check pm's no problem. Not tried posting yet tho.

Very handy indeed tho as on my last phone I could check my emails and see a pm waiting but not be able to access the forum. Now I can check my emails and also then check the forum too.

Nick


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

You wanna get yourself an O2 XDA Exec - best thing, bar the TT, I ever bought. Full proper internet, no usual mobile restrictions. Excellent. Strictly a business tool though.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TSCN said:


> You wanna get yourself an O2 XDA Exec - best thing, bar the TT, I ever bought. Full proper internet, no usual mobile restrictions. Excellent. Strictly a business tool though.


I like my MDA Pro (same as the Exec), but its not the best thing ever...

Makes a great mobile device, but the new Vario III has HSDPA (better than 3G) data connectivity, and is a bit smaller


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

TSCN said:


> You wanna get yourself an O2 XDA Exec - best thing, bar the TT, I ever bought. Full proper internet, no usual mobile restrictions. Excellent. Strictly a business tool though.


that is a great bit of kit - Last time i looked, they didnt have great contract deals with it, so i didnt get it


----------

